# Wild camping spot South Island New Zealand



## REC (Jan 18, 2018)

Don't quite know where to post this but there are a couple of  lovely parking spots at Diamond Harbour outside Christchurch. In the "village centre" follow signs to cemetery/ memorial park. All fairly flat car parks, one has loo which is open 24hrs. Two nice cafes in the village, lots of walks and amazing views. Bit of a bendy hill to get there from Christchurch, beware of cyclists!

Pictures of area in the link, the busiest car park is in one of photos but there are several to choose from.

taken from the Chalfont Cafe Diamond Harbour.
- Picture of Diamond Harbour, Christchurch - TripAdvisor


----------



## izwozral (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh. STOP IT!!! That is pure cruelty.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 19, 2018)

look like time for you to raid piggy bank again mr wozral


----------



## REC (Jan 21, 2018)

*Compulsion to find poi even when no MH!*

My sister in law has pointed out several times that I don't have a need to identify wild camping spots in New Zealand but I now realise I have a compulsion! 
Currently in the Catlins (an apartment ) looking out over a deserted beach. Planning to go on a long walk to see the penguins, seals and porpoise. 

Sorry, Izwozral!


----------



## izwozral (Jan 21, 2018)

REC said:


> My sister in law has pointed out several times that I don't have a need to identify wild camping spots in New Zealand but I now realise I have a compulsion!
> Currently in the Catlins (an apartment ) looking out over a deserted beach. Planning to go on a long walk to see the penguins, seals and porpoise.
> 
> Sorry, Izwozral!



We loved the Catlins, you should have no problems spotting seals along that coast, they out number the humans!


----------



## REC (Jan 23, 2018)

Apparently it's high season here! There were at least 20 people on a stretch of beach at least three miles long and the landlady told us we should come next month "when it's quiet" ...all a matter of perspective! &#55357;&#56834;

There is a lot of bad publicity at moment about "freedom campers" and it seems that measures to contain them are being taken. Quite a few signs saying "no freedom campers here". But the districts are all designating areas for campers (still free) as they want the campers just more controlled. Its a shame, but understandable. I was reading about the amount of "people poo" &loo roll found in nature reserves! And a photo was taken of a man defaecating in the street in Queenstown... :mad1::mad1::mad1: All freedom campers have to have a self contained habitation certificate so absolutely no excuse! 

Have not seen a single piece of rubbish on any beach yet, wish I could say the same in UK!


----------



## Asterix (Jan 23, 2018)

REC said:


> Apparently it's high season here! There were at least 20 people on a stretch of beach at least three miles long and the landlady told us we should come next month "when it's quiet" ...all a matter of perspective! ��
> 
> There is a lot of bad publicity at moment about "freedom campers" and it seems that measures to contain them are being taken. Quite a few signs saying "no freedom campers here". But the districts are all designating areas for campers (still free) as they want the campers just more controlled. Its a shame, but understandable. I was reading about the amount of "people poo" &loo roll found in nature reserves! And a photo was taken of a man defaecating in the street in Queenstown... :mad1::mad1::mad1: All freedom campers have to have a self contained habitation certificate so absolutely no excuse!
> 
> Have not seen a single piece of rubbish on any beach yet, wish I could say the same in UK!



The Catlin's was a regular booze cruise when I was young,did you drive down SH1 or follow the coast road from Taieri Mouth? 
I was just talking to a friend in Dunedin a few days ago,she said she's bloody sick of motorhomes,always holding up traffic or stopping in stupid places,I went back a few years ago and was gobsmacked at how tourism in general has skyrocketed in that region. When I was growing up it was mainly around Central Otago but Dunedin city is now overun with tours and cruise ships,it's really changed the place.


----------



## REC (Jan 24, 2018)

We came by SH1 from Oamaru (Google maps)...borrowed my sister in law's car so being careful about not going on too many shingled roads, but have accidentally been down quite a few. First time been down this,way so can only judge on how it is now. Dunedin today had lots of Chinese tourists and coaches but we were at the ( beautiful) railway station where everyone visits. Seen lots of motorhomes but not been held up by any...yet! Only seen them parking in sensible places, and as I said, no rubbish. But towns have reported otherwise...
Locals fire up as freedom campers abuse Queenstown reserves | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Asterix (Jan 24, 2018)

Whats your intended route/destination?,I might be able to point you to some good spots, especially around Dunedin if you're heading back that way. Did you do the Taieri Gorge railway while in Dunedin,it's a fantastic route across some rickety old spans and through some amazing country. Also the Royal Albatross colony is especially worthwhile and if you like your militaria,the Armstrong Disappearing gun is right in the middle of the colony so you can kill two birds with one coastal gun
If you're heading Invercargill way then do try some Bluff oysters.:tongue:


----------



## REC (Jan 25, 2018)

That's kind, Asterix!
We are all planned by my sister in law who booked trips for us ( knowing where we went on previous visits), only have three weeks and primarily want to see the family. Went on railway day before yesterday, stunning! Stopped at moreika boulders on way back from Dunedin yesterday, and then looked again at Oameru for a lunch stop.We have just one day back in diamond harbour then off to golden bay for a week. Then a couple of days to say goodbye and back home! 
In my free time today I have to go into Christchurch ( such a sad city now) and collect a new suitcase as one was wrecked by the airline!
Could spend months here !


----------



## Asterix (Jan 25, 2018)

REC said:


> That's kind, Asterix!
> We are all planned by my sister in law who booked trips for us ( knowing where we went on previous visits), only have three weeks and primarily want to see the family. Went on railway day before yesterday, stunning! Stopped at moreika boulders on way back from Dunedin yesterday, and then looked again at Oameru for a lunch stop.We have just one day back in diamond harbour then off to golden bay for a week. Then a couple of days to say goodbye and back home!
> In my free time today I have to go into Christchurch ( such a sad city now) and collect a new suitcase as one was wrecked by the airline!
> Could spend months here !



The Moeraki boulders are something a bit different aren't they,I'm guessing you didn't take the turnoff to Moeraki village,fantastic location and great beach with a great drive out to the lighthouse. I spent all my childhood holidays in Moeraki,many happy memories. I agree about ChCh,just a shadow of its former self,I was there after the first big quake and thought it was stuffed but the second one really did the business. I've got family there but they were lucky enough to be in an area that didn't suffer the liquefaction.
Golden bay is one of the best locations in the South Island IMO,have a safe trip.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 26, 2018)

Posts like this are dangerous, make me want to spend money and get over there.


----------



## REC (Jan 27, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Posts like this are dangerous, make me want to spend money and get over there.



Sorry, Phil! Was not deliberate, just saw a WC spot! Just to make it worse , we are in golden bay...hot sun..water lapping on the beach which is at the bottom of the garden.It was an amazing drive up here, although long and hot Def worth it!


----------

